# Wir räumen das Radon Center Bonn!



## Radon-Bikes (11. Januar 2013)

Wie Ihr wahrscheinlich schon mitbekommen habt, wird das Radon Center Bonn im Frühjahr 2013, voraussichtlich Ende April, in ein neues Domizil umziehen. Auf insgesamt 5.000qm Ladenfläche wird zukünftig kein Bikerwunsch mehr offen bleiben! Ihr findet im neuen Megastore eine unglaublich große Fahrrad-Auswahl: Neben Radon Bikes in voller Bandbreite auch viele weitere Hersteller; Bekleidung und Zubehör selbstverständlich auch in großer Auswahl. 

Aus diesem Grund werden wir die Ware des "alten" Ladenlokals komplett ausverkaufen. Ab morgen beginnt zusätzlich zum Räumungsverkauf der Winterschlussverkauf! Das heißt: Schnäppchenalarm!

Weitere Infos zum Neubau unter http://www.facebook.com/BikeDiscountMegastore und http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Neubau_id_22691_.htm!


----------



## cicero0103160 (11. Januar 2013)

Wird man ende Februar noch Bikes von 2013 antreffen und probefahren können oder ist der alte Laden dann schon leer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (12. Januar 2013)

Könnt ihr das etwas näher spezifizieren?

Wohne ca. 300km von Bonn entfernt. Das müsste sich also schon lohnen.

Bzw. wird der "Sale" auch auf die bike-discount.de Seite übertragen?


----------



## tillibebek (12. Januar 2013)

c0rtez schrieb:


> ...
> Bzw. wird der "Sale" auch auf die bike-discount.de Seite übertragen?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Didgi (13. Januar 2013)

ich auch


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ende Februar wird es in Bonn auch noch 2013er Bikes geben. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, ob das gewünschte Bike vorrätig ist, bitte den Radverkauf kontaktieren: 0228-9784816, [email protected].

Der Räumungs- bzw. Winterschlussverkauf wird nicht auf die Bike-Discount-Seite übertragen. Dort gibt es einen "eigenen" Sale.

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------

